# Rode a century with George Hincapie



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

It was the Best Buddies event from Washington DC to Leesburg. It was a phenomenal event, first class in every way. There is a minimum fund raising requirement of $950 for best buddies. 13 miles of roads in DC were closed and we had a police escort. We all started at the same time and I rode up to the front and 20 or 30 of us rode with George pretty much the whole way. It was very cool to be able to do that. He was obviously not going as fast as he could but making sure everyone was having fun. Several of the guys in the group were racers and it was pretty funny to see the difference when we were going up the big long hills. I was looking at my heart rate monitor, barely able to breathe and the racers were chatting and laughing. George was incredibly nice and classy. He goes out of his way to support Best Buddies and spent a lot of time doing some kids bike races on a tandem bike after the century ride.


----------



## emfc (Mar 1, 2006)

I did the west coast version at Hearst Castle. Probably the best supported bike event I have ever done. We had to raise $1350. The after party was amazing!


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm jealous.


----------

